# Application traitement de texte Ipad.



## mastermayhem (15 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,je suis l heureux possesseurs d un ipad et je recherche un logiciel de traitement de texte, je comptais acheter pages mais il n est diposnible que sur le store us et vu que l ipad a ete repouse à fin mai, je ne pense oas le voir debarque de ci tot.

Merci d avance


----------



## CBi (15 Avril 2010)

Si tu as su trouver un correspondant pour t'acheter un iPad aux USA ou si tu as pu y aller pour faire ton achat, tu peux sans doute aussi t'acheter de la même façon une carte prépayée pour l'iTunes Store US, qui te permettra d'acheter Pages. 
A défaut, tu as par exemple Google Docs sur le net, qui n'est pas mal du tout.


----------



## clagir (15 Avril 2010)

Oui je pourrai, effectivement. mais je préfère attendre, car, selon divers info, iWork sur iPad c'est pas encore ça. Pour l'instant je me contente d'importer et de visionner des documents avec l'application MobileStudio !


----------

